# polaroid tv works then goes black



## Kirby001 (Apr 18, 2013)

This started yesterday. Would be watching a program and suddenly the tv screen would go black, but there would still be sound? Any idea how to fix this? When the picture is working, there's nothing wrong with it. When it does shut off, give it a little while then the picture will come back on. It'll work for a while and then do it again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Video circuit failure. Could simply be a loose connection/component, or an actual faulty component.


----------

